# Do You Incubate?



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

I am curious to see how many people here incubate eggs and what kind of incubators you are using. I myself LOVE to incubate and I prefer to use either my HovaBator 1588 with the IncuTurn tray or my IncuView all in one. With both of these incubators I average around a 85%-90% hatch rate.

What about you?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

When I do incubate I have an old styrofoam bator and egg turner.My hatch rate varies due to my inability to candle an egg and 1 over-worked rooster.The next time I want chicks,I'm going to order them because I want a few new breeds.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If I want to hatch I do incubate because my flock has Marek's virus. I have to vaccinate and quarantine.
I had the pro-eco something that did everything but make coffee. That thing was great. Played a little tune while turning the eggs. I had to sell it because I don't hatch enough to keep it. I still Have my Hova 1588 (?) that has temp control and humidistat.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I use broody hens and my incuview incubator. My incubator has a problem with humidity and I'm always fighting it. It's a royal.pain. I'm going to get a new one but not sure if I'm going to get another incuview or not. I love how you can see the chicks hatch. Not loving that I have to add another humidity thermometer to see what the humidity is.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

I have allowed hens to hatch chicks as well as using an incubator. I preferred fan assisted types over others. I remember first using a heat pad with a glass tray, and wetted towels underneath a tray of eggs. I kept a thermometer in the tray with a plastic cap which had some perforated holes to prevent too much condensation. It required lots of attention, but eventually had chicks. I saw incubators advance in the 80's and they are very advanced now. These days it is much less labor for me to order chicks from a reputable hatchery or breeder. If anyone is interested in genetics when it comes to breeding, there is a book called Genetics of the Fowl by F.B. Hutt. It may not be easy to find, but is worth having in the home library compared to much of the garbage literature aimed at backyard flock owners today.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you, I found the book on amazon


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Maryellen said:


> Thank you, I found the book on amazon


You are welcome. I'm glad it was an easy find. Lots of folks new to breeding often don't realize feeding layer rations may help in the quality of eggs produced, but will not offer enough nutrients for a developing embryo. That is why we supplement. B12, pantothenic acid, certain amino acids, etc. are often lacking in feed rations. So by adding a good quality vitamin-mineral-probiotic supplement to water during breeding season will aid the health of the brood stock and help with stronger chick development in the egg. Feeding Poultry by G.F. Heuser is also a wealth of basic info regarding nutrition for chickens. There are many good poultry scientists who have produced literature based on trials over the years. They are the ones to read up on rather than cute books designed to appeal to new poultrymen/women.


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

Maryellen said:


> I use broody hens and my incuview incubator. My incubator has a problem with humidity and I'm always fighting it. It's a royal.pain. I'm going to get a new one but not sure if I'm going to get another incuview or not. I love how you can see the chicks hatch. Not loving that I have to add another humidity thermometer to see what the humidity is.


Send me a PM with your order number or name we shipped it to, I will get you taken care of with a replacement hygrometer for you.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I got it from amazon


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

Maryellen said:


> I got it from amazon


Yup, that is us too, we sell on eBay, Amazon, and our website. Incubator Warehouse actually designed, developed, and builds the IncuView and we are the only distributors of that incubator. So like I said, we would be more than happy to get that hygrometer replaced for you.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Pm sent omg thank you


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Here is what it's reading today with 0 water in it.
I have 3 weeks to go still

It's saying it's in the hatching period


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Your device may not work but it sure looks impressive.Mine is a reptile hygrometer with a needle.I am so out of touch with technology LOL


----------

